# Shelden Williams given guarantee from Atlanta?



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

David Aldridge said:


> Sources said that Williams has pulled out of scheduled workouts with teams in the second half of the top 10 - including Minnesota, which picks sixth - indicating that a team in the top five has made a commitment to Williams that it will take him.


http://www.philly.com/mld/philly/news/special_packages/all_columnists/14788801.htm

This really makes no sense, I don't see him keeping pace with all those swingmen in Atlanta. Philadelphia is a better fit for the time being.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

He can run the floor well enough. Maybe Atlanta's finally realized you can't win with only swingmen.

That aside - 5 is still too high, IMO.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

That would suck.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Why are we assuming it's the Hawks, is there something I'm missing? I'm just worried that the Bulls might be the team to promise him that. They need a physical big man and John Paxson loves the blue collar all-americans from big programs (Duke being the cream of the crop).


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Why are we assuming it's the Hawks, is there something I'm missing? I'm just worried that the Bulls might be the team to promise him that. They need a physical big man and John Paxson loves the blue collar all-americans from big programs (Duke being the cream of the crop).


It's easy to assume that it is Atlanta because the buzz with Shelden Williams has always been about going to the Hawks, whether they take him with the 5th pick or they trade down to take him. The rumor as initially reported by Draft Express was that the Hawks were looking to trade down to get Shelden Williams. Chad Ford has also made comments in his blog that Billy Knight has a very high opinion of Shelden Williams. 

I'm a Hawks fan, and I'm not too crazy with the idea of taking Shelden with the 5th pick. If by some miracle the Hawks were able to acquire two lower picks and come out of this draft with Shelden Williams and Randy Foye, I'd be happier than Jim Nabors with a barrel full of buttholes.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> John Paxson loves the blue collar all-americans from big programs (Duke being the cream of the crop).


I think there's some sort of under-the-table agreement between the Bulls and Mike Krzyzewski, somehow dating back to the Duke's coach days living in the Chicago area. 

As for us assuming it's the Hawks - because taking him at 5 is ridiculous enough. I think eveyone knows no team in their right mind would take him any higher.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

How far would Atlanta have to trade down though? There's some teams in the top ten that might want him, so they couldn't trade down too far. Or he may be gone.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

TheATLien said:


> How far would Atlanta have to trade down though? There's some teams in the top ten that might want him, so they couldn't trade down too far. Or he may be gone.


That's one of the things they have to guage. If they move down, how far do they go down. If the Boston Celtics are considering him with the 7th pick, then taking him at 5 doesn't seem like the reach a lot of people make it seem to be. Shelden has worked out for the Celtics, but I don't believe they are the team that could take him. Houston at 8 could take him though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It would give them an immediate defensive presence inside, but he's simply not a top 5 talent.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I really don''t understand why people think drafting Williams in the top 5 is too high. Everyone believes this is a weak draft so what is the problem? Williams provides a defensive and rebounding presence along the lines of a Ben Wallace with more offensive ability. He would be great with either the Bulls or Hawks who need a defensive presence in the paint. Added to that him being a hard worker and you have a guaranteed starter for the next 10 years at PF and/or C spot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

College defense does not equal pro defense. Shot blockers on the college level don't always translate to the pro game.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

HKF said:


> College defense does not equal pro defense. Shot blockers on the college level don't always translate to the pro game.


That excuse is easy to use when you don't like a guy, but defensive players of Williams calibur tend to translate well in the NBA. Williams has a skill to block shots and rebound at a high rate and I fully expect him to do both well in the NBA.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

http://www.floridatoday.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060611/SPORTS/606110346/1002

Shelden apparently tested out as one of the most impressive athletes in the draft in Orlando. This may answer a lot of questions some had about him. The official numbers haven't been released, but I'm going to be very interested in seeing what he tested out in the vertical, lane drill, and 3 quarter court sprint. That's the best bench press numbers I've seen in probably the last three to four drafts. Emeka Okafor did it 22 times, but 25 times for a basketball player is amazing.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Aldridge only pumped 185 8 times?

Man, I'm a 5'10" 145lbs asian kid and I did 80lbs dumbells 8 reps. (80x2=160)


I'm not so sure he can play the C anymore.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

Dee-Zy said:


> Aldridge only pumped 185 8 times?
> 
> Man, I'm a 5'10" 145lbs asian kid and I did 80lbs dumbells 8 reps. (80x2=160)
> 
> ...


I always thought it was pretty obvious Alridge was a "soft" player who lacks toughness inside and this only cements that fact even the more. GM's and scouts understand this as well, but Aldridge is a finesse player who most likely will rely too much on an outside jumper over getting in the paint and getting "dirty." I hope he gets a little more "rugged," as I believe he has the skills to be a poor man's Tim Duncan, but this is unlikely.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If you have long arms you can't bench press that much. Small players ALWAYS bench more. Okafors 22 wasn't good overall either.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

I would take Shleden Williams over LaMarcia any day. He will be a much better pro. Sheldon will not be a superstar but he will be a body to body defender the Hawks need. The Hawks will pick up a PG during free agency, most likely Speedy Claxton and that team is ready to compete for the 8th playoff spot. This is not counting what they can squeeze out of an Al Harrington S&T.

PG FA, Salim Stoudamire
SG Joe Johnson, Josh Childress
SF Josh Smith
PF Sheldon Williams, Marvin Williams
C ZaZa Pachulia

If they can get some depth at SF and C from trading Harrington they should be OK.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Amareca said:


> If you have long arms you can't bench press that much. Small players ALWAYS bench more. Okafors 22 wasn't good overall either.


I don't see your point here. Shelden Williams has super long arms.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

KB21 said:


> I don't see your point here. Shelden Williams has super long arms.


exactly. timing and long arms - that was his secret to all those blocked shots


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I rather doubt that Shelden goes that high.As I see it there is a first tier of players that goes six or seven deep and those players probably go first in some order.

After that it'd not be a stretch to take Shelden top 10 because he's going to be a good player as a pro.That's a pretty good thing this year especially when year after year teams have been burned taking guys that they thought might be able to play.A team like the Hawks really needs something sure because they aren't that far from being relevant in the East and their fanbase(such as it is) are not going to tolerate a whiff on another high draft pick.

They really need a point guard much worse than anything else,but I don't think any PG in this draft is worthy of a high pick unless you trade down past those first six or seven players.After those players are gone you may as well draft for need.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

ralaw said:


> That excuse is easy to use when you don't like a guy, but defensive players of Williams calibur tend to translate well in the NBA. Williams has a skill to block shots and rebound at a high rate and I fully expect him to do both well in the NBA.


It's true though. Okafor hasn't been a terrific pro defender by any stretch of the imagination. Guys like Royal Ivey, who were terrific defenders in college, get to the pros and their defense is just not as strong keeping quicker players in front of them.

Marcus Camby is a good example of a guy who brought his shot blocking from college to the pros. As did Alonzo, Hakeem and Dikembe.

However, how many PF's are outstanding shot blockers and positional defenders? Shelden is compared to Antonio Davis (not saying he is or isn't, but that's the comparison I've seen) and if so, would anyone take Antonio Davis (even when young) at No. 5 in any draft. 

I still think a guy like Songaila or Reggie Evans could be had in FA. If you're going to take someone with size take O'Bryant, cause Pachulia can defend PF's in the NBA. 

Everytime I saw Shelden play against a big with any kind of ability he got abused. Sean May every single time last year, Okafor in 2004 and Cedric Simmons last year. Heck Eric Williams used him quite a bit.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Sheldon is one of those guys who you like to have guarding the rim in a zone defense, but he's not really a great one on one defender. As HKF said, whenever he had to defend a good college big man straight up, he was manhandled. Guys had career nights. If the draft was right after Duke played Indiana, Marco Killingsworth would have been a top 5 pick; where is he now?

Also, I have a friend who's been closely affiliated with the Duke program for the past three years and he swears Sheldon is no bigger than 6'8''. He can't play center and will have to come away from the basket on both offense and defense. He is FAR from a sure thing.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

How does Aldridge benching 185 only 8 times make him soft? He's not strong enough right now and needs to add another 15-20 pounds on his frame to become a legit starting centre. I don't think anybody who thinks he can play centre thought that he would play his whole career at this same weight, obviously.

BTW - Joey Graham did 27 reps last year, which is the record. Just for anybody that didn't know.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HKF said:


> Everytime I saw Shelden play against a big with any kind of ability he got abused. Sean May every single time last year, Okafor in 2004 and Cedric Simmons last year. Heck Eric Williams used him quite a bit.





Nimreitz said:


> As HKF said, whenever he had to defend a good college big man straight up, he was manhandled. Guys had career nights.


Diable, a response? 



Nimreitz said:


> Marco Killingsworth would have been a top 5 pick; where is he now?


Unfortunately for him, he had to play more games. Plus I think he used up his entire season's allotment of adrenaline on that single game. :laugh:


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

i don't disagree with taking Sheldon ,but i don't think we should take him at number 5, i think we should trade down and get a young p.g with an extra pick. Does anybody think Sheldon will be there at number 12 and if Rondo will be avalible at pick number 15? I like Sheldon sure he's undersize but he's 250 pounds and he has long arms ,I think that could make up for his lack of size, he also could start over pachilia at center,if the hawks pick he i think he will average aroung 9-10pts 7-8reb and maybe 1 or 2 blocks i think thats pretty productive.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope ATL takes Sheldon, then thats leaving better talent for the Wolves.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Shelden Williams is not going to be a special defender in the NBA. He is 6'9. He was a presence and a shotblocker in college, but in the NBA, players are 6 inches higher atleast finishing around the cup, and are quicker getting there. Kenyon Martin was a beast in college too defensively. Now he just gets overpowered most of the time. Same with Okafor. 

It's almost impossible to be an interior defensive presence at 6'9. Ben Wallace is the ultimate exception, but that kind of freakish physicality isn't very common. Wallace has long arms, benches like 500 pounds and can (although not so much anymore) jump out of the gym.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

For the most part Ben Wallace is an average man on man defender as well, but a capable defensive anchor. That's what the Hawks would want out of Shelden, obviously their management continues to struggle with evaluating players.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Man I was hoping we'd get him at 10.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I don't believe Williams is the type of defender that will shut down guys one-on-one from the low block ala Mutombo, but I do believe he will be a great weak side shot blocker also capable of getting 8-10rpg. I believe his skills fit very well with a team like the Hawks or Bulls who don't need someone to come in and try to lead the team in scoring, but provide a presence defensively. William also provides some "grit" and toughness that can't be overlooked.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> For the most part Ben Wallace is an average man on man defender as well, but a capable defensive anchor. That's what the Hawks would want out of Shelden, obviously their management continues to struggle with evaluating players.


What are you talking about, since Billy knight taken overm name one player he drafted that hasn't been productive for us or another team?

Do ya'll think Sheldon can play center for us?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

He is not the greatest man-defender, but he didn't have a lot of help at Duke. Only played man defense, and the rest of his teammates are terrible defenders. Had to save his fouls.

What he does bring is excellent shot-blocking and rebounding. Offensive game isn't great, but he has got the fundamentals down. I don't agree with those who say he has no potential, look how much he has improved at Duke from year 1.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> What are you talking about, since Billy knight taken overm name one player he drafted that hasn't been productive for us or another team?
> 
> Do ya'll think Sheldon can play center for us?


After taking Childress and Smith in '04, the Hawks had the chance to take Deron Williams, Chris Paul or Raymond Felton in '05. They went with another SF. For all we know they could be thinking Rudy Gay this year. None of these 3 SF's are going to be busts, but Josh Smith was the only + value player for his position in the draft.

I think it's ludicrous to take Shelden as a #5 pick, especially when you look at the team that will be surrounding him. He definitely doesn't have the speed to keep up, it's questionable whether he has the lungs. At a time when the NBA is becoming quicker and more versatile, the Hawks are going to pass up on a Roy, Thomas or Bargnani for Shelden Williams. I'm not complaining, though; this increases the chance of a big 6 player falling to Houston and allowing them to trade down with New Orleans for Brewer.


----------



## billfindlay10 (Jan 24, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He is not the greatest man-defender, but he didn't have a lot of help at Duke. Only played man defense, and the rest of his teammates are terrible defenders. Had to save his fouls.
> 
> What he does bring is excellent shot-blocking and rebounding. Offensive game isn't great, but he has got the fundamentals down. I don't agree with those who say he has no potential, look how much he has improved at Duke from year 1.


Sean Dockery a terrible defender?

I also was not aware of the fact that McRoberts, Reddick, Paulus and the rest of the crew were all*TERRIBLE* defenders as well....they may not all be lock down defenders, but to call them terrible is not true.


----------



## SmithRocSSU (Jul 30, 2004)

This draft isn't the best. You can get some quality players later in this draft. If you're the Hawks, why not just do this:

Hawks trade: 

#5
Ivey

Nets trade:

#22
#23

Hawks:

PG: Lue/Blalock(R)/Salim
SG: Johnson/Childress
SF: J.Smith/Williams/D.Smith
PF: Armstrong(R)/Boone(R)
C: Pachulia/Batista/Edwards

Nets:

PG: Kidd/Williams(R)/Ivey
SG: Carter/Wright/Planinic
SF: Jefferson/Nachbar
PF: Collins/Padgett/Gray(R)
C: Krstic/Ilic

If you're the Hawks, you get some decent big guys to work with, and the Nets get to groom a Kidd replacement and get a decent backup PG in Ivey. The nets are still able to get a big guy they can use in Gray in the 2nd round and they bring in Ilic to back up Krstic and sign some FA's. In the 2nd round, the Hawks get Blalock, who I have heard good things about!


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He is not the greatest man-defender, but he didn't have a lot of help at Duke. Only played man defense, and the rest of his teammates are terrible defenders.


Only thing terrible is your knowledge of Duke basketball


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

1.) Why would Atlanta guarantee him at #5 when he would surely be there?

2.) Shelden measured 6'7.75" sans shoes:

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1336


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I don't understand the concept of giving a guarantee to a senior. Where is else is he going to go.. he can't opt out.

EDIT - Got my answer - team will guarantee to avoid workout. (sometimes I need to read the article)


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Hey Atlanta, I'm sure the Rockets wouldn't mind swapping their No. 8 for your No. 5 and give ya'll Stromile Swift as well. But only if Houston can't get Gay, Roy, or Carney at No. 8.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

jworth said:


> Hey Atlanta, I'm sure the Rockets wouldn't mind swapping their No. 8 for your No. 5 and give ya'll Stromile Swift as well. But only if Houston can't get Gay, Roy, or Carney at No. 8.


Thats what i was going to say, lol. All the teams other then ATL (and maybe Boston, but i doubt it) that want Williams are all past the 8th pick.

But either way it seems like a bad move for ATL, just looking at the mocks the hawks have a good chance at drafting Aldridge or Bangnai who in my opinion will be a much better all around pro then Williams.


----------



## Fairsportsfan (Aug 10, 2005)

SmithRocSSU said:


> This draft isn't the best. You can get some quality players later in this draft. If you're the Hawks, why not just do this:
> 
> Hawks trade:
> 
> ...


You must be a nets fan, if the u think there is quality player all over the board way don't the nets just keep their pick, lol.

For the most part, most of the best players come from the top of the draft and the hawks want to pick the best, they don't want the leftovers at the end of the draft, lol. And if the hawks wanted 2 picks they would have traded with the Hornets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> **** Trade: Atlanta sends #5, Childress to Houston for Luther Head, #8. Atlanta has to cut down on their plethora of wing players and no pure PG in this class is worth the 5th pick in this draft ****


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=274501&page=1

Remember, you can only invest so much money into 1 position. Boston and Minnesota aren't going to take Shelden. Head is an ideal fit on Atlanta.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He is not the greatest man-defender, but he didn't have a lot of help at Duke. Only played man defense, and the rest of his teammates are terrible defenders. Had to save his fouls.


Just for the record, the way Duke played defense was to force their men to drive baseline into Sheldon. If you saw a lot of guys getting inside on Duke from the wings, don't be too quick to say that it wasn't deliberate. They really rode Sheldon's shot blocking presence.



RebelSun said:


> 2.) Shelden measured 6'7.75" sans shoes:


Told you.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

I never saw enough out of Sheldon to project him as PF in the NBA. To me he is a short center that will work hard.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Shelden Williams is not going to be a special defender in the NBA. He is 6'9. He was a presence and a shotblocker in college, but in the NBA, players are 6 inches higher atleast finishing around the cup, and are quicker getting there. Kenyon Martin was a beast in college too defensively. Now he just gets overpowered most of the time. Same with Okafor.
> 
> It's almost impossible to be an interior defensive presence at 6'9. Ben Wallace is the ultimate exception, but that kind of freakish physicality isn't very common. Wallace has long arms, benches like 500 pounds and can (although not so much anymore) jump out of the gym.


Not to mention that Okafor and Kenyon have significantly better lateral speed which is important at the NBA PF position.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Not to mention that Okafor and Kenyon have significantly better lateral speed which is important at the NBA PF position.


They're also both taller with longer wingspans and more athleticism. And if you want to argue instincts, I would at least say that Okafor has better defensive instincts than Sheldon.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

8 reps by Aldridge? Was that the worst out of everyone?


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> They're also both taller with longer wingspans and more athleticism. And if you want to argue instincts, I would at least say that Okafor has better defensive instincts than Sheldon.


Define defensive instincts. To me that includes dealing with screens, switches, passing lanes and positioning as well as timing shots. Sheldon isn't better than either player.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Sheldon needs to watch old tapes of Zo to learn how to be an effective undersized center.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

cpawfan said:


> Define defensive instincts. To me that includes dealing with screens, switches, passing lanes and positioning as well as timing shots. Sheldon isn't better than either player.


I was basically just talking about his timing blocking shots.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Less than 6'8 without shoes. With his athleticism he is going to abused by PF's in this league. This guy has journeyman written all over him. Why will he succeed, while Tyron Hill and Chris Gatling were journeymen?


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> 8 reps by Aldridge? Was that the worst out of everyone?


No, probably not. A lot of point guards in the past couldn't do one rep.

I believe that a lot of these measurements are stupid. You don't have to be able to lift a ton to do well, nor do you need a 40'' vertical. Yes, these things might help, but they're definitely not deciding factors if you ask me. I'd much rather have a talented player than a workout freak. If I wanted a team full of workout freaks I'd draft a few college football tight ends and throw them on the court.


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

RebelSun said:


> 1.) Why would Atlanta guarantee him at #5 when he would surely be there?
> 
> 2.) Shelden measured 6'7.75" sans shoes:
> 
> http://www.draftexpress.com/viewarticle.php?a=1336


With his height, I can't see him being guaranteed a top 5 spot and if he was, he has now lost it. There have been players who have carved out decent careers at 6'7" - 6'8", but the majority of them had top notch athletic ability and weren't top 5 picks. If Williams is drafted in the top 5 he will be a victim of being overrated, but if he slides to 10-15 range he'll be a good pick. I still believe Williams is a 10ppg, 10rpg and 2bpg in his prime.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

HKF said:


> Less than 6'8 without shoes. With his athleticism he is going to abused by PF's in this league. This guy has journeyman written all over him. Why will he succeed, while Tyron Hill and Chris Gatling were journeymen?


 I do not agree with this. His height will not get him abused. Defense is not about individual greatness in the NBA, its is scheme and team. He will be able to defend PF/C if he is willing to work. He will be a 10pt/10 rebound plugger I admit but that will be a lot better than what Aldridge will do and people want him to go #1. He also will be able to put a body on the opposing big and let the athletes crash the board and run. He will be a lot better once he gets in NBA condition just like Boozer and Haslem.

IMO Sheldon=Jamaal Magloire

P.S. Gatling was an All Star.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> I do not agree with this. His height will not get him abused. Defense is not about individual greatness in the NBA, its is scheme and team. He will be able to defend PF/C if he is willing to work. He will be a 10pt/10 rebound plugger I admit but that will be a lot better than what Aldridge will do and people want him to go #1. He also will be able to put a body on the opposing big and let the athletes crash the board and run. He will be a lot better once he gets in NBA condition just like Boozer and Haslem.
> 
> IMO Sheldon=Jamaal Magloire
> 
> P.S. Gatling was an All Star.


I agree. He's a safe pick, though he won't be an all-star.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

Nimreitz said:


> They're also both taller with longer wingspans and more athleticism. And if you want to argue instincts, I would at least say that Okafor has better defensive instincts than Sheldon.


Okafor measured 6'8.5" without shoes on. There isn't a lot of difference between his no shoes height an Shelden's no shoes height. Okafor has a 7'4" wingspan. Williams has a 7'3" wingspan. Again, there isn't a lot of difference. We don't yet know what Shelden's other workout numbers look like, but I'm betting that they are going to be better than many people think.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The problem with that comparison is that Okafor was/is a much better player then Williams and yet he's no more than an above average 4 man at the best in the NBA.


----------



## tha supes (Aug 12, 2003)

Why is this stickied?


----------



## crazyfan (Dec 9, 2005)

if atlanta do pick williams i doubt it will be at the 5 though
i dont know if this has been mentioned earlier but this could simply be a smokescreen that atlanta are using, a bit like miami in 2003


----------



## SlamJam (Nov 27, 2004)

HKF said:


> Less than 6'8 without shoes. With his athleticism he is going to abused by PF's in this league. This guy has journeyman written all over him. Why will he succeed, while Tyron Hill and Chris Gatling were journeymen?


if he is 6' 7 then there is no way he should be a top 5 pick. for a good team, he could be a 6th or 7th man.


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

According to draft express's lastest interview, the Hawks will be bringing in Marcus Williams and Rajon Rondo for workouts. Williams is scheduled on the 19th, and they may be trying to get Rondo to come in on that date as well. The mention of New Orleans trading up to 8 to get Shelden Williams is also in that interview.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> The problem with that comparison is that Okafor was/is a much better player then Williams and yet he's no more than an above average 4 man at the best in the NBA.


Get those college stats side by side

SEASON MIN PTS REB AST TO A/T STL BLK PF FG% FT% 3P% PPS
03-2004 32.4 17.6 11.5 1.0 2.3 .43 1.0 4.1 2.4 .599 .518 .000 1.46


SEASON MIN PTS REB AST TO A/T STL BLK PF FG% FT% 3P% PPS
04-2005 33.6 15.5 11.2 .9 2.6 .36 1.3 3.7 2.9 .582 .662 .000 1.56
05-2006 33.3 18.8 10.7 1.1 2.5 .44 1.7 3.8 3.2 .578 .744 .333 1.65


Look pretty close to me, EO on better teams for SURE.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

HKF said:


> The problem with that comparison is that Okafor was/is a much better player then Williams and yet he's no more than an above average 4 man at the best in the NBA.


That's pretty easy to say. Define better player.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

The Truth said:


> That's pretty easy to say. Define better player.


Well one guy was able to lift his team to an NCAA Championship. He also pretty much dominated Williams head to head. I mean in a stronger draft, this guy was picked No. 2. I guess if one looks at the stats, then Williams should be as good as Okafor on the pro level. I don't agree with that.

I also felt Howard would be a much better player than Okafor and people were thinking Okafor's defense would translate to the pros. Which it hasn't. College to the pros is just a huge jump up in talent. Shelden's shot blocking will not be what people think it should. I think he should become an enforcer, goon type. He could carve out a long career doing just that.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I think the Antonio Davis comparison is spot on, personally. Davis is not a good offensive player but can hit a little midrange jumper, not a great rebounder, but is strong in the paint and can guard some guys straight up in the post with just brute strength. 

Honestly, if Williams was available at 16th, I'd want the Bulls to take him, but with the 5th pick it's just a huge stretch. I'd say top 10 is a stretch for him.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

It indeed was the Hawks who promise Sheldon the 5th pick according to insider and with this there's a possibility that ALDRIDGE MAY FALL TO 6TH, CAN YA'LL BELIEVE THAT!
HERE'S THE LINK 
http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2484951&name=ford_chad

btw, what ever happed to trading down and getting Sheldon and a extra pick?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> It indeed was the Hawks who promise Sheldon the 5th pick according to insider and with this there's a possibility that ALDRIDGE MAY FALL TO 6TH, CAN YA'LL BELIEVE THAT!
> HERE'S THE LINK
> http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2484951&name=ford_chad
> 
> btw, what ever happed to trading down and getting Sheldon and a extra pick?


For those without insider, here is the meaty part:



Chad Ford said:


> _*Here in Treviso, we've now had two sources, one close to Williams and one close to the Hawks, confirm that Hawks GM Billy Knight indeed asked Williams to shut down his workouts in return for the Hawks' selection.*_
> 
> 
> _"If you like a player, it doesn't matter where you draft him," the executive said. "Who cares about where he's projected? Williams could have gone to a team like the Rockets (No. 8) or the Sonics (No. 10) anyway. That's not that far off."_


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Well, there it is I guess . . . I don't have a problem with what Billy Knight is saying, just that he's not taking his own advice. Why not trade down there and possibly get Shelden plus a PG to run the team?

Oh well . . . The Hawks will have no direction on the floor.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

I don't have a problem with the Hawks taking a big man. I got a problem with them taking Shelden Williams, at any pick. He stinks.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

I pray that this isn't just smoke and that Sheldon actually goes 5. Like it says in the article the Wolves and Celtics are licking their chops. In that blog he has the Wolves getting Aldridge.


----------



## master8492 (Mar 4, 2005)

TheATLien said:


> I don't have a problem with the Hawks taking a big man. I got a problem with them taking Shelden Williams, at any pick. He stinks.


Why? Because of his height? I don't got any problem with Atlanta picking him; he seems to be exactly what Atlanta needs in this draft if they want a winning season next season. Getting a PG will not improve the teach as much [assuming no offseason moves to get a good bigman].


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Well if Billy Knight takes Shelden and he busts, he will be out of a job. So he better make sure Shelden is at the very least All-NBA rookie first team.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

MemphisX said:


> I do not agree with this. His height will not get him abused. Defense is not about individual greatness in the NBA, its is scheme and team. He will be able to defend PF/C if he is willing to work. He will be a 10pt/10 rebound plugger I admit but that will be a lot better than what Aldridge will do and people want him to go #1. He also will be able to put a body on the opposing big and let the athletes crash the board and run. He will be a lot better once he gets in NBA condition just like Boozer and Haslem.
> 
> IMO Sheldon=Jamaal Magloire
> 
> P.S. Gatling was an All Star.


Gatling was an All Star?!?!? WOW!! The only way I remember him was that he seemed to be a throw-in to just about every trade for four years.

Yes it's about scheme and everything, and playing in Duke's team defense got him Defensive Player of the Year in 2005, but at times in College and in the Pros he will be isolated on his man. When he had to guard guys like Hansborough, Killinsworth, and Simmons he was ripped apart. These guys aren't even close to NBA Level at this point in time on offense. This guy is going to guard Dirk? KG? Duncan? I'll believe it when I see it.

Can't believe this is true, but it looks like it is.

Oh, and Sheldon was no where near as good as Okafor in college. You can throw out any kind of stat or blind faith you want, but you look stupid by advocating such a position. Stats don't always translate to ability, and Emeka Okafor was unquestionably one of the best college players of the last five years. Despite his Defensive Player of the Year award, Sheldon was not. If you watch college basketball at all, you know this.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

HKF said:


> Well if Billy Knight takes Shelden and he busts, he will be out of a job. So he better make sure Shelden is at the very least All-NBA rookie first team.


On that team starting 4, and getting 30+ a night, he will get 10+, 8 and 2.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Nimreitz said:


> Gatling was an All Star?!?!? WOW!! The only way I remember him was that he seemed to be a throw-in to just about every trade for four years.
> 
> Yes it's about scheme and everything, and playing in Duke's team defense got him Defensive Player of the Year in 2005, but at times in College and in the Pros he will be isolated on his man. When he had to guard guys like Hansborough, Killinsworth, and Simmons he was ripped apart. These guys aren't even close to NBA Level at this point in time on offense. This guy is going to guard Dirk? KG? Duncan? I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> ...



We'll see.


----------



## MightyReds2020 (Jul 19, 2002)

Is it possible Atlanta actually wanted Marcus Williams but somehow Knight messed up the first name with Sheldon's?

[Phone Conversations:]
Knight: Hmm, can I talk to Mr. Williams'?
Williams' (Shelden) agent: Ah, suuurrre. [Handed over the phone to Sheldon]

Knight: Hey kid. We like you. We saw your performance in college throughout the years. We are very impressed.
Sheldon: Thanks coach.
Knight: Now kid. Let's get your agent back to the phone. We have some suprised for you and him.
Sheldon: Yes sir.

Knight: Hey, think Mr. Williams will take a promise?
agent: [In shock but still able to mutter out few words]Tha...t's wonderful!
Knight: Great then. I got to run. We'll talk later to finalize our deal but just remember, shut down all those workouts you and Mr. Williams are going to attempt. OK?
agent: No problem!
[End Phone Conversation]


----------



## KB21 (Jun 20, 2003)

BULLS23 said:


> Well, there it is I guess . . . I don't have a problem with what Billy Knight is saying, just that he's not taking his own advice. Why not trade down there and possibly get Shelden plus a PG to run the team?
> 
> Oh well . . . The Hawks will have no direction on the floor.


That's a nice concept, but the only team that have two picks the Hawks could get is the New Orleans Hornets at 12 and 15. If they move down to 12, they miss out on the guy they want.

Billy Knight appears to be a guy that is damned if he does, damned if he doesn't though. Last year, he chose the guy everyone had rated as the 1st or 2nd best player in the draft, and he is roundly criticized for not drafting for need. Well, this year, it is obvious that the Hawks biggest need is a big man that can rebound and defend in the paint, and that appears to be what Billy is targeting here. Now, he's getting criticized for drafting a need position rather than the player perceived to be the best available player.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

i don't see sheldon williams being much better than etan thomas.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Oh, and Sheldon was no where near as good as Okafor in college. You can throw out any kind of stat or blind faith you want, but you look stupid by advocating such a position. Stats don't always translate to ability, and Emeka Okafor was unquestionably one of the best college players of the last five years. Despite his Defensive Player of the Year award, Sheldon was not. If you watch college basketball at all, you know this.



Okafor one of the best college players of the last 5 years? In competition with who? Every big man with half a pulse has been direct to the NBA the last 5 years. He wasn't dominant in college and will not be dominant in the NBA. His best NBA season is already behind him. Shelden will be as good, if noit better NBA player than Emeka.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Whoever the Hawks end up selecting, this will be interesting to see how it all unfolds. IIRC, they owe their 2007 #1 (top 3 protected) to Phoenix. To contend for a playoff spot (and thereby not lose what would be a painfully high lottery pick in a stacked draft) I don't think they can completely rely on who they have right now developing enough next season. Barring trades, though they've been rumored in plenty, their 2006 draft pick needs to contribute. (Either that or make sure you finish at the very bottom of the league. Being just bad enough to lose eg, the #5 pick next year would be a disaster.)


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

ralaw said:


> I really don''t understand why people think drafting Williams in the top 5 is too high. Everyone believes this is a weak draft so what is the problem? Williams provides a defensive and rebounding presence along the lines of a Ben Wallace with more offensive ability. He would be great with either the Bulls or Hawks who need a defensive presence in the paint. Added to that him being a hard worker and you have a guaranteed starter for the next 10 years at PF and/or C spot.


This is a very good point, though I think that Williams in the top 5 might be a bit high, this does have very good logic. I highly doubt his defense will be compairable to Ben Wallace, but I see the connection with a good D post player that's a bit undersized. 

He would be a great pick IMO for the Hawks mainly because they don't really have a big man that can get the job done. Yes, 5 might be too high...but if they can't get Aldridge, and Barganini (sp? I always forget how to spell his name) why not grab Williams? He can be a good player, he has a good attitude, and good work ethic. I see him as an Emeka Okafor type player.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

is it me, or has the buzz on this really died down?


anyway, i unstuck the thread. not sure why it was stuck in the first place.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

It's all smoke IMO. I don't think it was the Hawks that gave him the top 10 promise. More likely Boston/Houston or Golden State. Also there is no way they take him if Aldridge or Bargnani fall.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

I think the Hawks trade down and take him. The rumor that I heard (and works for both teams if the Sonics board is close to the management) is Ridnour and #10 for #5. The Sonics would take Roy and of course the Hawks would take Sheldon.

Seattle moves Watson to the starting PG with Roy playing some point if needed, but mostly backing up Allen and Lewis. Sonics fans like it since they already have Watson who many think is probably better than Ridnour.

And of course it's great for the Hawks who get a point guard and Sheldon Williams. Would be a huge draft for them.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> I think the Hawks trade down and take him. The rumor that I heard (and works for both teams if the Sonics board is close to the management) is Ridnour and #10 for #5. The Sonics would take Roy and of course the Hawks would take Sheldon.
> 
> Seattle moves Watson to the starting PG with Roy playing some point if needed, but mostly backing up Allen and Lewis. Sonics fans like it since they already have Watson who many think is probably better than Ridnour.
> 
> And of course it's great for the Hawks who get a point guard and Sheldon Williams. Would be a huge draft for them.


I like that trade, but i'm not sure but isn't Ridnour a bad defender.


----------

